# Safari Reader findet nur Teile des Textes



## ziriander (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
(bin ich mit dem Thema hier richtig ?)

Der Safari Reader zeigt bei mir nur Teile des Textes an.  Das hängt sicher damit zusammen dass die Texte innerhalb einer  Seite durch eine JavaScript Funktion per Link einzeln aufgerufen werden können. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Safari Reader zu sagen wo genau er Text findet oder welchen Text er anzeigen soll ?

Hier noch die betroffene Webseite:  http://www.yoga-iyp.de/berufsprofil.php 

Habe schon danach gegoogelt, aber das Thema scheint noch recht unberührt zu sein ….

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
ziriander


----------

